# Hello from London!



## Raindrop9 (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome, just introducing myself!
I am Polina, and have been breeding mice for three years 
The main reason I joined this forum is to seek and give advice. Well, I am pretty experienced, but I do know a lot of you have plenty of advice for me!

Thanks a gallon!

Squeaks,
Polina the Mouse-lover


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome! What varieties are you focusing on breeding-wise, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Goodness, a whole gallon of thanks!
Well, a furlong of welcome to you!


----------

